# Router mit DECT-Funktion



## Fr4Z_3R (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit längerer Zeit den Speedport W900V und bin unzufrieden, deswegen suche ich einen Neuen. Der Router produziert massig CRC-Fehler. Zu Rekordzeiten: bis zu 10.000/s . Daher startet sich der Router neu. Es ist echt nervig, dass der Router manchmal alle 5 min neustartet. Ich habe bereits einen Techniker von der Telekom kommen lassen. Der Sagt: "Sie haben eine ausgezeichnete Internetverbindung, das mit den CRC Fehler muss wohl an Ihrem Router liegen. Und schon mal im Vorfeld nein ihr werde die Dämpfung nich erhöhen.

Danke im Vorraus
Fr4Z_3R


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte mal einen W721v und der hat sich immer dann neugestartet, wenn ich meine 50k Leitung mit mehr als 95 % ausgelastet habe.

Habe dann aus Kulanz das neuere Modell: W722v bekommen und der macht nun überhaupt keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (24. Juli 2010)

Hab ne 16.000 und bei mir kommen 17.800 an.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (24. Juli 2010)

Leider ist das 722v ohne DECT-Funktion,die ich benötige.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2010)

Also die teuren Fritz!Boxen besitzen doch i.d.R. eine DECT-Funktion.

Ich habe hier noch ne Fritz!Box 7170.

AVM - FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN

Sieht meiner Meinung nach aus, als hätte die eine DECT-Funktion und da du ja kein VDSL hast, somit nur ADSL2+ würde die ja auch ausreichen.

Wenn du Interesse hättest, könnte ich dir die sicherlich auch günstig verkaufen, hatte die bis vor kurzem einfach nur als Switch im Einsatz. Schreib einfach ne PM.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Die 7170 hat laut Datenblatt kein DECT, erst ab der 7240 ist DECT an Board.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2010)

Aha und was genau ist dann diese DECT-Funktion ?

Ich dachte mir, dass wenn dort steht: 

Telefonanschlüsse: 3x analog, 1x ISDN

dass das das gemeinte wäre.  (Ich hoffe, das ist orthographisch so richtig )


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2010)

Digital Enhanced Cordless Telecommunications ? Wikipedia (Der Router soll als Basis für unverschlüsselte Schnurlostelefonie dienen.)


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2010)

Ok.

Wann genau braucht man so etwas ?

Ich mein, ich habe auch ein schnurloses Telefon und mein Router hat, soweit mir bekannt, keine solche Funktion.


----------



## TheRammbock (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die 7240 und nutze auch die DECT Funktion mit einem FritzFon und einem Sinus Gerät.

Die Vorteile der Funktion, sind einfach, das man eine bessere übersichtlichere Verwaltung hat, alles über Rechner steuern kann, Geräte (Basisstationen der Telefone, Anrufbeantworter) wegfallen etc. ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Wann genau braucht man so etwas ?
> 
> Ich mein, ich habe auch ein schnurloses Telefon und mein Router hat, soweit mir bekannt, keine solche Funktion.


 
Der Router IST dann = Basisstation, d.h. Du brauchst die Basisstation des Telefons nicht mehr und kannst vermutlich auch bequem über den PC einiges konfigurieren und verwalten, wie Rammbock schon sagt.

Is halt eine "nette" Sache, wenn man den Router eh immer eingeschaltet hat oder eingeschaltet haben MUSS (bei Festnetz per VoIP).


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

ich bin mit der 7270 überaus zufrieden, ich telefoniere per DECT und ISDN ohne probleme


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juli 2010)

Ist ja interessant, wird nur dann problematisch, wenn der Router den Geist aufgibt


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

Die Basisstation kann ebenso den Geist aufgeben 

Und die wirfst Du ja sicher nicht weg, kannste zur Not dann ja einfach reaktivieren.


ICH brauch das aber auch nicht, ich schalt meinen Router ab, wenn ich nicht online bin, und hab auch kein VoIP-"Festnetz", sondernen einen ordentlichen Festnetzanschluss


----------



## TheRammbock (28. Juli 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, wird nur dann problematisch, wenn der Router den Geist aufgibt




Wie Herbboy schon schrieb, hat man aber dann ja zusätzlich noch die Basis vom Mobilteil, dann kanns weitergehn 

Zumal kann man das auch mit einem "richtigen" Festnetzanschluß nutzen, nur mal so am Rande


----------

